# Navas vicino al Napoli, metà stipendio pagato da PSG



## Andris (15 Luglio 2022)

Oltre a Kim e Simeone, stamane pare che il Napoli sia molto vicino a prendere in prestito Navas dal PSG

I francesi non vogliono ripetere l'esperienza passata, per cui disposti a dividere le spese dello stipendio molto alto del campione costaricano.


Corriere dello Sport


----------



## Andris (15 Luglio 2022)

che sfigato Meret, dopo due stagioni con Ospina che gli toglie il posto ora di nuovo titolare con il binocolo...

e il Dollarman gongola a Parigi...


----------



## peo74 (15 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> che sfigato Meret, dopo due stagioni con Ospina che gli toglie il posto ora di nuovo titolare con il binocolo...
> 
> e il Dollarman gongola a Parigi...


Pensare che per me Meret è pure un buon portiere


----------



## alexpozzi90 (15 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Oltre a Kim e Simeone, stamane pare che il Napoli sia molto vicino a prendere in prestito Navas dal PSG
> 
> I francesi non vogliono ripetere l'esperienza passata, per cui disposti a dividere le spese dello stipendio molto alto del campione costaricano.
> 
> ...


Cioè hanno appena rinnovato Meret fino al 2027, sostanzialmente accompagnato alla porta Koulibaly, Mertens e Insigne per gli stipendioni, poi arriva Navas, il cui 50% di ingaggio è 6M? Molto logico.


----------



## folletto (15 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Oltre a Kim e Simeone, stamane pare che il Napoli sia molto vicino a prendere in prestito Navas dal PSG
> 
> I francesi non vogliono ripetere l'esperienza passata, per cui disposti a dividere le spese dello stipendio molto alto del campione costaricano.
> 
> ...


A noi chiedono 25 milioni per Diallo, a Navas pagano lo stpendio per togliersi dalla balls.......mah


----------



## Andris (15 Luglio 2022)

peo74 ha scritto:


> Pensare che per me Meret è pure un buon portiere


infatti partiva sullo stesso piano di Ospina, poi qualche incertezza e degli infortuni pure l'hanno reso panchinaro
ed era anche il secondo della nazionale

comunque Navas è un campione, ben altro livello
diciamo che senza Koulibaly lui qualche punto te lo porta.


----------



## Andris (15 Luglio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> A noi chiedono 25 milioni per Diallo, a Navas pagano lo stpendio per togliersi dalla balls.......


sono pronti a tutto per non fare le comiche della scorsa stagione...


----------



## Kayl (15 Luglio 2022)

Cioè l’anno scorso porta meno battuta pari a noi e vorrebbero dare 6 milioni di stipendio a un portiere?


----------



## folletto (15 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sono pronti a tutto per non fare le comiche della scorsa stagione...


In effetti.......però per loro sarebbe stato meglio liberarsi del baciamaglia.......


----------



## Andris (15 Luglio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Cioè l’anno scorso porta meno battuta pari a noi e vorrebbero dare 6 milioni di stipendio a un portiere?


senza Koulibaly e Ospina si riparte da zero dietro...con Navas e Kim tamponi un po' la situazione, ma sei comunque sceso


----------



## Andris (15 Luglio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> In effetti.......però per loro sarebbe stato meglio liberarsi del baciamaglia.......


purtroppo sappiamo bene che per una serie di motivi non è possibile, ma già aveva preannunciato Navas che avrebbe fatto le valigie anzi mi sorprende abbia atteso fino ad ora.
sicuramente il problema è sempre lo stipendio, in quella società di folli trovi pure il portiere a 12 milioni e ora per disperazione devono pagare pure loro parte dello stipendio...


----------



## Maximo (15 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Oltre a Kim e Simeone, stamane pare che il Napoli sia molto vicino a prendere in prestito Navas dal PSG
> 
> I francesi non vogliono ripetere l'esperienza passata, per cui disposti a dividere le spese dello stipendio molto alto del campione costaricano.
> 
> ...


Comunque il PSG ha una rosa di 46 giocatori . OK che non hanno problemi di soldi, che alcuni sono giovani e andranno di nuovo in prestito, ma un 35 rimarranno, e sono un'enormità.
Saranno sempre di più costretti a cedere a prezzi stracciati o in prestito pagando parte dello stipendio.


----------



## Andris (15 Luglio 2022)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Comunque il PSG ha una rosa di 46 giocatori .


contando che ad ogni notizia di mercato si legge "c'è il Psg" penso aumenteranno...


----------



## mabadi (15 Luglio 2022)

Anche quest'anno con il super Portierone il PSG vincerà l'anno prossimo.
Ottima scelta.


----------



## Stylox10 (15 Luglio 2022)

Bel colpo del Napoli.

Si portano in casa un vero campione.


----------



## kekkopot (15 Luglio 2022)

Sono curioso di vedere il Paperone quest'anno.
Sicuramente avrà meno pressioni, però se incomincia a sbagliare come suo solito, il PSG resta senza portiere


----------



## Dexter (15 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Oltre a Kim e Simeone, stamane pare che il Napoli sia molto vicino a prendere in prestito Navas dal PSG
> 
> I francesi non vogliono ripetere l'esperienza passata, per cui disposti a dividere le spese dello stipendio molto alto del campione costaricano.
> 
> ...


Godo per un unico motivo: Donnarumma ha combinato una marea di disastri giocando la metà delle partite stagionali, immaginate titolare tutto l'anno ahahahahahah


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2022)

Occhio a KravaCoso che per me è fortissimo.


----------



## Milo (15 Luglio 2022)

peo74 ha scritto:


> Pensare che per me Meret *era* pure un buon portiere



fixed


----------



## Milo (15 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Occhio a KravaCoso che per me è fortissimo.



lo sto controllando in chiave fantacalcio


----------



## alexpozzi90 (15 Luglio 2022)

Ma adesso che pizzaman non c'é più e nemmeno Leaonardo, cosa insistono a fare su Zizzo? Tra l'altro Galtier era abituato a Maignan, appena vede il giropalla con lo stabiese gli viene l'ulcera.


----------



## Shmuk (15 Luglio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Godo per un unico motivo: Donnarumma ha combinato una marea di disastri giocando la metà delle partite stagionali, immaginate titolare tutto l'anno ahahahahahah



Requiem a Parigi.


----------



## jacky (15 Luglio 2022)

peo74 ha scritto:


> Pensare che per me Meret è pure un buon portiere


Non ha personalità per stare in alto


----------



## Solo (15 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Occhio a KravaCoso che per me è fortissimo.


Ha già la scritta "futura plusvalenza" tatuata in fronte.


----------



## Jino (15 Luglio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> In effetti.......però per loro sarebbe stato meglio liberarsi del baciamaglia.......



E chi se lo prenderebbe!?


----------



## Zenos (16 Luglio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> E chi se lo prenderebbe!?


Rube


----------



## Stex (16 Luglio 2022)

napoli ultra ridimensionato.

cosa vanno a prendere navas???? deve giocare meret. e libero di sbagliare.


----------



## unbreakable (16 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Oltre a Kim e Simeone, stamane pare che il Napoli sia molto vicino a prendere in prestito Navas dal PSG
> 
> I francesi non vogliono ripetere l'esperienza passata, per cui disposti a dividere le spese dello stipendio molto alto del campione costaricano.
> 
> ...


kim credo sia molto vicino al rennes..da quello che ho letto la società avrebbe pagato la clausola..
al momneto dietro hanno rhamni jesus ostigard


----------



## jumpy65 (16 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Occhio a KravaCoso che per me è fortissimo.


l'avrei preso lo scorso anno quando sembrava fossimo interessati


----------



## jumpy65 (16 Luglio 2022)

Topo gigio in prospettiva e la scelta giusta anche se noi sorridiamo per le papere.


----------

